# [Excel 2007] Pivot-Charts - Dynamische Filter



## Klein0r (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Möglichkeit, Filter dynamisch anzupassen. Am besten mit einer Formel.
Das ganze soll nur 1x beim öffnen passieren.

Beispiel:
Ich habe eine Pivor-Table mit Datum und Temperatur. Die Datenquelle ist extern. Nun möchte ich gerne in dem Datumsfilter immer das heutige Datum stehen haben, egal wann ich die Datei öffne. So das ich nicht immer per Hand das aktuelle Datum wählen muss.

Mit dem Datum ist nur ein Beispiel. Mir würde es auch reichen wenn man dem Filter sagen könnte das immer der größte (oder letzte) verfügbare Wert gewählt wird.

Ist sowas möglich?

Gruß


----------

